# java.sun.com Artikel zeigt die neuen Features für Java on the Desktop von Java 6



## Thomas Darimont (15. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

schaut mal hier:
http://java.sun.com/developer/technicalArticles/javase/6_desktop_features/

Gruß Tom


----------



## Thomas Darimont (17. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

... und hier kommt Part 2:
http://java.sun.com/developer/technicalArticles/javase/6_desktop_features_2/



Gruß Tom


----------

